# Die Verschiebung von "Bulldozer" sei rein strategischer Natur



## Explosiv (2. Juni 2011)

*Die Verschiebung von "Bulldozer" sei rein strategischer Natur*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Es gab in den letzten Tagen viele Gerüchte und Spekulationen, die über die Gründe der Verschiebung "Bulldozers" berichteten. Die gut informierte Newsseite Planet3DNow! wollte es genau wissen und habe direkt bei AMD bnachgefragt. Demnach sei die Verschiebung Bulldozers, rein strategischer Natur. Die Antwort sei so einfach, wie banal. So soll es laut AMD keinerlei technische Schwierigkeiten geben, die zu dieser Verschiebung geführt haben soll. Auch der 32nm-Fertigungsprozess in Dresden, soll Problemlos laufen. AMD habe sich zu dieser strategischen Entscheidung entschlossen, da ihre APUs einen überwältigenden Erfolg eingefahren haben. So soll man bis dato über 5 Millionen APUs absetzen können und sei somit ausverkauft. AMDs Entschluss "Zambezi" zu verschieben, wurde zugusten der Desktop-Plattform "Lynx" getroffen, welche auf das späte 2.Quartal 2011 vorgezogen wurde.

Guido Lohmann, AMD PR Manager Northern Europe äußerte gegenüber Planet3DNow außerdem:

_


			
				Guido Lohmann schrieb:
			
		


			Der Reihenfolge, in der wir die Produkte auf den Markt bringen, ist rein strategischer Natur. Der sehr erfreuliche Erfolg der C- und E-Serie-APUs hat zu der Entscheidung geführt, zunächst auch im Desktop-Bereich mit APUs weiterzumachen und erst danach den Bulldozer folgen zu lassen.

Probleme mit dem Bulldozer gibt es allen Gerüchten zum Trotz nicht.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Alles in allem scheinen sich die Spekulationen über die Probleme von "Bulldozer" sich als reine Ente aufzulösen. In wie fern es der Wahrheit entspricht, kann man leider nicht sagen.

Quelle: Planet3DNow!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Verschiebung von "Bulldozer" ist rein strategischer Natur*

Naja, Gegenfrage: Was sollen die auch anderes sagen? (Grade im AMD Fanboy-Forum #1, Planet3DNow)

"Stimmt, Bulldozer ist in derzeitiger Form zu langsam um es mit Sandy Bridge aufzunehmen, daher müssen wir noch ~ein Quartal weiter optimieren" ?! 

Wer auch immer so was von sich geben würde: Er wäre instant seinen Job los, weil der extrem fallende Aktienchart wie eine Guillotine auf seinen Kopf heruntersausen würde.


----------



## Explosiv (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Verschiebung von "Bulldozer" ist rein strategischer Natur*

Im Planet3DNow!-Forum gibt es weniger AMD-Fanboys, als hier auf PCGH, das nur mal so am Rande . 
Bin dort auch schon sehr lange registriert. Fanboy-Kriege wie wir sie von hier kennen, gibt es dort "fast" gar nicht.

@Topic:

Die Gründe der Verschiebung müssen nicht unbedingt auf eine schlechte Leistung von Bulldozer zurückzuführen sein. Auch falls dem es so sein sollte, wird daran gearbeitet und ich bin zuversichtlich, das es ein gutes Produkt werden "könnte", wenn man sich die Folien anschaut.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Verschiebung von "Bulldozer" ist rein strategischer Natur*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Im Planet3DNow!-Forum gibt es weniger AMD-Fanboys, als hier auf PCGH, das nur mal so am Rande .
> Bin dort auch schon sehr lange registriert. Fanboy-Kriege wie wir sie von hier kennen, gibt es dort "fast" gar nicht.
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


 Stimmt, bei einer homogenen Menge an Pro-AMD'lern kommen derartige Diskussionen eher selten auf .... "hier" wiederum sind alle Lager bunt vertreten, darum ist das Forum hier auch, ähh .... lebhafter.


----------



## Explosiv (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Verschiebung von "Bulldozer" ist rein strategischer Natur*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Stimmt, bei einer homogenen Menge an Pro-AMD'lern kommen derartige Diskussionen eher selten auf .... "hier" wiederum sind alle Lager bunt vertreten, darum ist das Forum hier auch, ähh .... lebhafter.



 Hier geht es nicht darum, ein Forum oder eine News mies zu machen . 
Back to Topic, Danke.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Verschiebung von "Bulldozer" ist rein strategischer Natur*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Wer auch immer so was von sich geben würde: Er wäre instant seinen Job los, weil der extrem fallende Aktienchart wie eine Guillotine auf seinen Kopf heruntersausen würde.


 
Na ja, der Super Flower Staff hat hier auch eine Menge Müll gelabert, arbeitet aber immer noch dort.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juni 2011)

Da bin ich anderer Meinung. AMD verhält sich die ganze Zeit schon extrem selbstsicher. Dazu der Name Bulldozer und die gut ausgestatteten Boards...
Die wissen genau, was für ein Eisen die im Feuer haben!

Ich find das warten zwar nicht schön, aber ich bin überzeugt es lohnt sich.


----------



## Explosiv (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Verschiebung von "Bulldozer" ist rein strategischer Natur*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Stimmt, bei einer homogenen Menge an Pro-AMD'lern kommen derartige Diskussionen eher selten auf .... "hier" wiederum sind alle Lager bunt vertreten, darum ist das Forum hier auch, ähh .... lebhafter.



Lies meinen ersten Satz nochmal, dann erübrigt sich dein Kommentar von selbst .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## flankendiskriminator (2. Juni 2011)

o.t.:



Explosiv schrieb:


> Hier muss man den Jungs von Planet3DNow! auch eine gute journalistische Arbeit zugestehen.


 Eine "gute journalistische Arbeit" wäre es gewesen nicht nur eine Aussage von AMD (was für ein "Beweis" für den Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Aussage) nachzuplappern, sondern auch mal investigativ zu untersuchen, ob das stimmt.

Das hier kommt der Wahrheit wohl deutlich näher:


> Apparently, AMD has some issues with the current B1 stepping and is waiting for the next B2 stepping.
> 
> The problem apparently has something to do with performance issues


Bulldozer pushed back for late July

Alles Andere macht ja auch keinen Sinn. Kein Hersteller würde ein funktionierendes und lieferbares Produkt zurückhalten.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juni 2011)

Jemand der neutral bleibt, bezeichnet niemand anderen als fanboy! Wenn ihr also in einem Newsthread gleich auf der ersten Seite mit den Begriff "AMD fanboy" um euch werft... was seid dann ihr? Außer unhöfliche Krawallmacher demnach auch "Intel fanboys"?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Verschiebung von "Bulldozer" ist rein strategischer Natur*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht darum, ein Forum oder eine News mies zu machen .
> Back to Topic, Danke.
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


Wo hab ich denn was mies geredet? Ich habe nur meine Zweifel am  Wahrheitsgehalt der Erklärung des AMD-Typen zum Ausdruck gebracht ...  kriegst sogar ein Danke von mir für die Meldung. ^^



Explosiv schrieb:


> Lies meinen ersten Satz nochmal, dann erübrigt sich dein Kommentar von selbst .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


 Warum antwortest du denn 2x auf das selbe Posting? xD




Cleriker schrieb:


> Jemand der neutral bleibt, bezeichnet niemand  anderen als fanboy! Wenn ihr also in einem Newsthread gleich auf der  ersten Seite mit den Begriff "AMD fanboy" um euch werft... was seid dann  ihr? Außer unhöfliche Krawallmacher demnach auch "Intel  fanboys"?


 Ich hab nur eingebracht dass das P3DN Forum eine  eher tendenziöse Meinung hat, und gerade da wird sich einer von AMDs  PR-Abteilung zurück halten ....... dass hier immer gleich alles auf die  Goldwage gelegt wird. Fanboy hab ich zu niemand speziellem gesagt, obwohl ich hier im Forum da etliche HErrschaften genau kenne.


----------



## Explosiv (2. Juni 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Jemand der neutral bleibt, bezeichnet niemand anderen als fanboy! Wenn ihr also in einem Newsthread gleich auf der ersten Seite mit den Begriff "AMD fanboy" um euch werft... was seid dann ihr? Außer unhöfliche Krawallmacher demnach auch "Intel fanboys"?



signed/

Danke 

Edit:



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Alles Andere macht ja auch keinen Sinn. Kein Hersteller würde ein funktionierendes und lieferbares Produkt zurückhalten.



Wenn es ein strategischer Grund ist, schon. Höhö . 
Die Wahrheit wird irgendwo in der goldenen Mitte liegen, evtl. sieht AMD einfach momentan einen größeren Absatz in ihren APUs?
Es geht hier vielleicht schlicht um die Vergrößerung von Marktanteilen und die verkauften Mengen, an APUs.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## flankendiskriminator (2. Juni 2011)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Wenn es ein strategischer Grund ist, schon. Höhö .
> Die Wahrheit wird irgendwo in der goldenen Mitte liegen, evtl. sieht AMD einfach momentan einen größeren Absatz in ihren APUs?


 Quatsch mit Soße, warum sollte Bulldozer die Verkaufszahlen der APUs negativ beeinflußen und vice versa?

Das sind völlig unterschiedliche Produkte für völlig unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke in völlig unterschiedlichen Preisregionen. Oder anders gesagt: Selten dämliche Ausrede von AMD. Aber Bulldozer ist ja jetzt nicht die erste CPU von AMD, die Verspätung hat. Von daher ist die Ausrede noch unrealistischer


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2011)

Das Problem in der Erklärung besteht für AMD nur darin das Llano und AMD 2 eigentlich komplett verschiedene Segmente bedienen. 
Entweder sie wollene einfach nur die Kunden abschröpfen weil die Leute vllt auch Llano und nen Bulldozer kaufen, aber nicht beides gleichzeitig oder Bulldozer läuft absolut nicht rund.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Juni 2011)

Zu lange sollte AMD sich btw aber auch nicht mehr Zeit lassen ... im  Frühling kommt schon Ivy Bridge .... (Shrink + TriGate-Transistoren +  Detailverbesserungen).


----------



## Explosiv (2. Juni 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Quatsch mit Soße, warum sollte Bulldozer die Verkaufszahlen der APUs negativ beeinflußen und vice versa?
> 
> Das sind völlig unterschiedliche Produkte für völlig unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke in völlig unterschiedlichen Preisregionen. Oder anders gesagt: Selten dämliche Ausrede von AMD. Aber Bulldozer ist ja jetzt nicht die erste CPU von AMD, die Verspätung hat. Von daher ist die Ausrede noch unrealistischer



Llano ist auch eine Desktop-Plattform und im Einsteiger-Segment vertreten, dort wird Erfahrungsgemäß die meiste Kohle gescheffelt .
In wie fern dies alles dem Wahrheitsgehalt entspricht, weiß letztlich auch nur AMD. Die meisten Hardware-Seiten die diese Gerüchte in die Welt setzten, zitieren sich gegenseitig und können meist auch keine "offizielle" Quelle nachweisen. AMD hat keinen festen Lauch-Termin genannt, lediglich das "Bulldozer" in diesem Jahr erscheinen soll. Also wen juckt es? Mich nicht . Was Bulldozer kann, werden wir so oder so bald erfahren,...



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Entweder sie wollene einfach nur die Kunden abschröpfen weil die Leute vllt auch Llano und nen Bulldozer kaufen, aber nicht beides gleichzeitig oder Bulldozer läuft absolut nicht rund.



Mein Gedankengang ist ähnlich .


MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Xion4 (2. Juni 2011)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Wenn es ein strategischer Grund ist, schon. Höhö .
> Die Wahrheit wird irgendwo in der goldenen Mitte liegen, evtl. sieht AMD einfach momentan einen größeren Absatz in ihren APUs?
> Es geht hier vielleicht schlicht um die Vergrößerung von Marktanteilen und die verkauften Mengen, an APUs.
> 
> ...


 
Richtig, warum jetzt schon Geld verdienen, wenn ich es später auch noch kann. Die Aktionäre freuen sich wenn aufgrund eines zurückgehaltenen Produkts, rein aus strategischen Gründen versteht sich, die Dividenden niedriger sind am Ende des Jahre. 

Bei aller Liebe, im Bereich Hardware wird immer so schnell released wie nur irgend möglich (siehe Release HD 58xx Serie, es Monate gedauert die Nachfrage zu stillen), denn nirgends ist Zeit soviel Geld wie hier. Von daher ist das mit Sicherheit Schön-Rederei. Alles andere ergibt keinen Sinn.


----------



## XE85 (2. Juni 2011)

In meinen Augen eine typische Marketingaussage mit der man sich mehr oder weniger elegant darum herumwindet irgend welche Fehler oder Probleme zuzugeben. Schließlich weiß jeder mit etwas Ahnung von der Materie das BD und die aktuellen APUs sich in keinster weise kunkurrieren oder bei der fertigung im Wege stehen, schließlich werden die APUs bei TSMC und BD bei GF gefertigt.



Explosiv schrieb:


> Llano ist auch eine Desktop-Plattform und im Einsteiger-Segment vertreten, dort wird Erfahrungsgemäß die meiste Kohle gescheffelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
AMD spricht in dieser Aussage aber klar von den C- und E- APUs - das sind keine Llano APUs

mfg


----------



## flankendiskriminator (2. Juni 2011)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Llano ist auch eine Desktop-Plattform und im Einsteiger-Segment vertreten, dort wird Erfahrungsgemäß die meiste Kohle gescheffelt .


Richtig. Hat was mit einem erscheinenden Bulldozer zu tun? Auch richtig: Nichts.



Explosiv schrieb:


> In wie fern dies alles dem Wahrheitsgehalt entspricht, weiß letztlich auch nur AMD. Die meisten Hardware-Seiten die diese Gerüchte in die Welt setzten, zitieren sich gegenseitig und können meist auch keine "offizielle" Quelle nachweisen. AMD hat keinen festen Lauch-Termin genannt, lediglich das "Bulldozer" in diesem Jahr erscheinen soll. Also wen juckt es? Mich nicht . Was Bulldozer kann, werden wir so oder so bald erfahren,...


 Nur doof, dass sich diese Gerüchte meistens kurze Zeit später bestätigen - man achte auf das Datum der Fudzilla-Meldung 

Mir ist es auch ziemlich egal, wann Bulldozer erscheint. Eine tolle journalistische Leistung einer Seite zu attestieren, weil sie die Presseabteilung der betreffenden Firma kontieren ist immer noch ziemlich grotesk. Wäre ja auch keine tolle Leistung einfach AMD und Intel zu fragen ob nun Bulldozer oder SandyBridge schneller ist, anstelle selbst zu benchmarken


----------



## Mr.Knister (2. Juni 2011)

Ich denke auch, dass sich AMD da eine kleine, unsinnige Ausrede erlaubt hat. Ein potentieller Bulldozer-Käufer wird vollkommen glücklich darüber sein, noch 2-3 Monate zu warten...ich zum Beispiel


----------



## X6Sixcore (2. Juni 2011)

Naja, in Zeiten wo lieber spekuliert wird, ist das einfache Fragen beim Hersteller eine völlig neue Art der Informationsgewinnung.

Insofern ja, das ist durchaus eine herausragende journalistische Leistung und damit ein Anwärter auf den Poulitzer-Preis.

MfG


----------



## Cyris (2. Juni 2011)

Wer glaubt an sowas  . Hier lassen sich echt noch viele an der Nase herumführen. Was will man denn im September gegen den evtl. vorgezogenen X79 noch erreichen? Genau, nicht viel, alleine die Chipsätze hängen da schon wieder zurück, da müsste ja schon wieder umgestellt werden. Da sieht man wieder wie verplant AMD ist. AMD hat kein Spielraum, sie werden einfach weiter nur als P/L Sieger und das diesmal nur in bestimmten Räumen hervorstechen, sonst nichts.

Als langjähriger AMD User, sehe ich AMD immer als Standard-Systemkomponente und nicht als HighEnd System.


----------



## Explosiv (2. Juni 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> AMD spricht in dieser Aussage aber klar von den C- und E- APUs - das sind keine Llano APUs





			
				Planet3DNow! schrieb:
			
		

> wurde daher zugunsten der kommenden "Llano"-APUs ins dritte Quartal verschoben



Ich beziehe mich auf die Aussage von P3DN, da sie ja schließlich das Interview geführt haben .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## flankendiskriminator (2. Juni 2011)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Naja, in Zeiten wo lieber spekuliert wird, ist das einfache Fragen beim Hersteller eine völlig neue Art der Informationsgewinnung.
> 
> Insofern ja, das ist durchaus eine herausragende journalistische Leistung und damit ein Anwärter auf den Poulitzer-Preis.


 Richtig, ich habe auch gerade mal bei eON und RWE angefragt und die meinen man kann die AKWs auch noch bis 2050 weiterlaufen lassen ohne Probleme. Der Atomausstieg ist also vollkommen unnötig, warum sollten die Firmen lügen?!


----------



## Explosiv (2. Juni 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Eine tolle journalistische Leistung einer Seite zu attestieren, weil sie die Presseabteilung der betreffenden Firma kontieren ist immer noch ziemlich grotesk.



Du verstehst mich falsch. Warum haben so viele Hardwareseiten es nicht geschafft, diese einfache Frage an AMD zu richten, als die ersten Gerüchte aufkamen? Das tut man als Journalist doch als erstes, oder?
Niemand hielt es für nötig, da so eine "Presse-Aussage" für eine News-Seite ja auch so schwer zu bekommen ist . 
 Bei manchen Seiten geht es schlicht weg um die Generierung von Klicks, mehr nicht. Das andere Seiten auch davon profitieren möchten und ständig wiederkäuen, was zuvor schon berichtet wurde, zeigt es nur um so mehr. Meine Meinung.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2011)

Warum sollte man AMD direkt fragen? Denkst du denn wirklich man bekommt eine Anwtort, die AMD schaden könnte? Da kann nix negatives bzw. ehrliches bei rauskommen.
Deswegen ist es eigentlich auch unnötig.


----------



## thescythe (2. Juni 2011)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Die meisten Hardware-Seiten die  diese Gerüchte in die Welt setzten, zitieren sich gegenseitig und  können meist auch keine "offizielle" Quelle nachweisen.


 Komisch nur, dass die meisten Hardware-Seiten um ein offizielles Statement gebeten haben und keine Antwort bekamen . Da frage ich mich, was macht P3DN besser als die bekannten ??




flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Richtig, ich habe auch gerade mal bei eON und RWE angefragt und die meinen man kann die AKWs auch noch bis 2050 weiterlaufen lassen ohne Probleme. Der Atomausstieg ist also vollkommen unnötig, warum sollten die Firmen lügen?!


----------



## Explosiv (2. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Warum sollte man AMD direkt fragen? Denkst du denn wirklich man bekommt eine Anwtort, die AMD schaden könnte? Da kann nix negatives bzw. ehrliches bei rauskommen.
> Deswegen ist es eigentlich auch unnötig.


 
Nö, ist es eben nicht. Ich war selbst zwei Jahre News-Redi eines nicht unbekannten News-Portals. Das macht man normalerweise als erstes und dann ergründet man, was an Wahrheitsgehalt drin steckt. Eine freie Redaktion ist schließlich nicht käuflich oder beeinflussbar in ihrer Meinungsbildung. So hätte man AMDs Aussage sogar noch leichter als "Schmarn" entlarven können. Es ist schwer sich eine Meinung zu bilden, wenn die "Gerüchte" sich auf Quellen beziehen, die weder genannt, noch existent sind. Persönliche Meinung: ich berichte nur das, was auf P3DN veröffentlicht wurde. Ich vertrete weder die Meinung das es stimmt, noch das es nicht stimmt. Mir ist es persönlich egal, weil ich brauche die nächsten 2 Jahre weder einen  "Bulldozer", noch einen Sandy,- bzw. Ivy-Bridge .



thescythe schrieb:


> Komisch nur, dass die meisten Hardware-Seiten um ein offizielles Statement gebeten haben und keine Antwort bekamen . Da frage ich mich, was macht P3DN besser als die bekannten ??



Beziehungen und gute Kontakte sind alles. Entweder man hat sie, oder eben nicht .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## flankendiskriminator (2. Juni 2011)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Du verstehst mich falsch. Warum haben so viele Hardwareseiten es nicht geschafft, diese einfache Frage an AMD zu richten, als die ersten Gerüchte aufkamen? Das tut man als Journalist doch als erstes, oder?


 Du siehst doch warum: Man bekommt eh nur ne dümmliche Ausrede. Die Zeit kann man sich auch sparen.


----------



## Explosiv (2. Juni 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Du siehst doch warum: Man bekommt eh nur ne dümmliche Ausrede. Die Zeit kann man sich auch sparen.



Mag sein .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## flankendiskriminator (2. Juni 2011)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Mag sein .


 Durchaus auch möglich: Die Seiten haben offiziell bei AMD nachgefragt und die einzige Antwort war: Kein Kommentar.


----------



## thescythe (2. Juni 2011)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Beziehungen und gute Kontakte sind alles. Entweder man hat sie, oder eben nicht .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


 Das wäre zu Einfach, weil demnach dann auch die News mit den ganzen Folien über P3DN kommen müssten und nicht über diese komische Döner-Seite


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2011)

"So soll man bis dato über 5 Millionen APUs APUs (Accelerated Processing Unit) absetzen können und sei somit ausverkauft."

Die werden erstmal ihre APU's herstellen, weil die sich ja auf jeden Fall sehr gut verkaufen. Es werden für Bulldozer einfach keine Kapazitäten frei sein, oder zumindest wollen sie keine frei machen, weil ja keiner weiß, ob die sich auch so hervorragend verticken lassen.

Ob nun das B1 Stepping Mist ist, sei dahingestellt, dazu gibt es ja Steppings, damit man weiterhin optimieren kann.

Somit ist es eigentlich für AMD die beste Lösung, APU's produzieren, verkaufen sich super und am Bulldozer weiterfeilen, damit er sich dann auch besser verkauft.

Und wir gucken in die Röhre.....


----------



## Explosiv (2. Juni 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Durchaus auch möglich: Die Seiten haben offiziell bei AMD nachgefragt und die einzige Antwort war: Kein Kommentar.



AMDs Marketingabteilung hat selten so gut gearbeitet, wie es jetzt mit "Bulldozer" der Fall ist. Fast täglich wird in allen großen Foren über AMD berichtet. Diese Aufmerksamkeit kann auch gewollt sein, oder eben nicht . AMDs "Hammer" kam auch so überraschend, wie es niemand für möglich hielt.



thescythe schrieb:


> Das wäre zu Einfach, weil demnach dann auch die News mit den ganzen Folien über P3DN kommen müssten und nicht über diese komische Döner-Seite



Nur weil man Kontakte hat, heißt es nicht, das man "alles" bekommt, was man möchte. So läuft der Hase nicht. Der Hersteller wiegt genau ab, wann und wieviel Informationen an die Öffentlichkeit kommen. Dann gibt es noch Informationen, die einem "inoffiziell" zugespielt werden, dazu gehören Pressemitteilungen aber nicht.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2011)

Eckism schrieb:


> "So soll man bis dato über 5 Millionen APUs APUs (Accelerated Processing Unit) absetzen können und sei somit ausverkauft."
> 
> Die werden erstmal ihre APU's herstellen, weil die sich ja auf jeden Fall sehr gut verkaufen. Es werden für Bulldozer einfach keine Kapazitäten frei sein, oder zumindest wollen sie keine frei machen, weil ja keiner weiß, ob die sich auch so hervorragend verticken lassen.
> 
> ...


 

Werden die APU's nicht von TSMC gefertigt und Bulldozer von GF?
Dann sollte das kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Juni 2011)

Explosiv schrieb:


> AMDs Marketingabteilung hat selten so gut gearbeitet, wie es jetzt mit "Bulldozer" der Fall ist. Fast täglich wird in allen großen Foren über AMD berichtet. Diese Aufmerksamkeit kann auch gewollt sein, oder eben nicht . AMDs "Hammer" kam auch so überraschend, wie es niemand für möglich hielt.


 Mh, weiss ja nicht .... wenn man ein überlegenes Produkt hätte würde man doch PR-technisch ganz anders agieren als AMD jetzt, oder?! Was die momentan machen ist die Kunden mit nebulösen Statements und Details zur letztlichen Definition von Kernzahl/Threads/Leistung pro Kern etc. im Dunklen zu lassen, das aber so dass zwar Interesse geweckt wird man aber nicht weiss wo man mit Bulldozer wirklich stehen würde ..... so erreicht man zumindest dass potenzielle Kunden mit dem Kauf eines Intels bis zum Launch von AMDs neuer Generation warten, da Bulldozer ja schneller sein KÖNNTE.

Imo würde man da mit etwas breiterer Brust die ein oder andere Benchtabelle zur Leistung "leaken" wenn man wirklich was schnelleres als Sandy Bridge in der Hinterhand hat, um auch diejenigen Kunden vom Kauf eines Intels abzuhalten die nicht nur auf vage Andeutungen reagieren, AMDs PR-Verhalten in der letzten Zeit deutet aber auf was anderes hin, ins Bilde passt jetzt daher auch diese Verzögerung aus "Marketinggründen" (wers glaubt) ..... bin daher weiterhin skeptisch ..... zusammengefasst: Hätte AMD einen neuen "Hammer" in peto müssten die inzwischen das Maul viel grösser aufreissen, einfach weil sie es könnten. :-/


----------



## Explosiv (2. Juni 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Hätte AMD einen neuen "Hammer" in peto müssten die inzwischen das Maul viel grösser aufreissen, einfach weil sie es könnten. :-/


 
Jupp, das stimmt. 
Evtl. haben sie ja einen zweiten "Hammer", können ihn aber aufgrund von uns nicht weiter bekannten Problemen nicht releasen. AMDs PR-Maschine war aber in der Vergangenheit schon immer sehr "Verhalten", wenn ich mich zurück erinnere. Im Moment funktioniert sie allerdings ganz gut, denn es wird fast täglich berichtet.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Werden die APU's nicht von TSMC gefertigt und Bulldozer von GF?
> Dann sollte das kein Problem darstellen.



Lass mich's doch mal schönreden.....

Ich weiß es!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Intel hat gesagt, das die Bulldozer (noch)nicht bringen dürfen, weil Sandy einfach zu langsam ist und keiner mehr den Tussenprozessor kaufen wird....


----------



## da_exe (2. Juni 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mh, weiss ja nicht .... wenn man ein überlegenes Produkt hätte würde man doch PR-technisch ganz anders agieren als AMD jetzt, oder?! Was die momentan machen ist die Kunden mit nebulösen Statements und Details zur letztlichen Definition von Kernzahl/Threads/Leistung pro Kern etc. im Dunklen zu lassen, das aber so dass zwar Interesse geweckt wird man aber nicht weiss wo man mit Bulldozer wirklich stehen würde ..... so erreicht man zumindest dass potenzielle Kunden mit dem Kauf eines Intels bis zum Launch von AMDs neuer Generation warten, da Bulldozer ja schneller sein KÖNNTE.
> 
> Imo würde man da mit etwas breiterer Brust die ein oder andere Benchtabelle zur Leistung "leaken" wenn man wirklich was schnelleres als Sandy Bridge in der Hinterhand hat, um auch diejenigen Kunden vom Kauf eines Intels abzuhalten die nicht nur auf vage Andeutungen reagieren, AMDs PR-Verhalten in der letzten Zeit deutet aber auf was anderes hin, ins Bilde passt jetzt daher auch diese Verzögerung aus "Marketinggründen" (wers glaubt) ..... bin daher weiterhin skeptisch ..... zusammengefasst: Hätte AMD einen neuen "Hammer" in peto müssten die inzwischen das Maul viel grösser aufreissen, einfach weil sie es könnten. :-/



Mal angenommen, es gibt wirklich Lieferengpässe von APUs + es gibt Probleme mit dem derzeitigen Stepping, was eigentlich auch nich abwägig ist. Dann ist es doch die vermeindlich bessere Lösung den breiten Start lieber zu verschieben, um die Priorität auf den schnellen Gewinn zu setzen. 
Auch bringt es nix, eine cherry-picked CPU zu benchen, die richtiges Killer Potential haben sollte, um dann kurz nach dem release von allen Seiten zu hören, das es für die breite Masse an Performance mangelt. Den Ruf der CPU von Anfang an auf ein breites Fundament zu setzen macht da viel mehr Sinn, als ein paar nerds glücklich zu machen, und Hoffnungen zu wecken, die nich erfüllt werden können.
Die Leute die eh Interesse haben, lassen sich auch nich von -+90 Tagen abschrecken. Obs reicht oder nicht reicht, die aktuellen i7s zu zersägen wird sich früh genug rumsprechen.

Und bei Gott, ich hoffe das in 2 Monaten den ganzen AMD hatern so derbe die Benchmarks um die Ohren geklatscht werden, das Tränen fließen  (is jetzt nich auf dich bezogen)

edit : 





> und keiner mehr den Tussenprozessor kaufen wird....


und jetzt schnell wieder ins Körbchen 
Ich würde es AMD jedenfalls gönnen, wieder im oberen Segment mitspielen zu können.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (2. Juni 2011)

da_exe schrieb:


> Und bei Gott, ich hoffe das in 2 Monaten den ganzen AMD hatern so derbe die Benchmarks um die Ohren geklatscht werden, das Tränen fließen  (is jetzt nich auf dich bezogen)


 Realistisch betrachtet: Die werden grinsend da sitzen, während die AMD-Jünger die zwei, drei Benchmarks verzweifelt raussuchen, in denen der Bulldozer mit nem SandyBridge mithalten kann 

Das ganze errinnert stark an den Phenom-Launch....


----------



## Manfred_89 (2. Juni 2011)

Eckism schrieb:


> Lass mich's doch mal schönreden.....
> 
> Ich weiß es!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Intel hat gesagt, das die Bulldozer (noch)nicht bringen dürfen, weil Sandy einfach zu langsam ist und keiner mehr den Tussenprozessor kaufen wird....



Wirklich schön gesagt. Das Warten auf Bulldozer lohnt sich bestimmt!

Ivy Bridge wird sich auch um 3 Monate verschieben.

Kommen AMDs Bulldozer und Intels "Ivy Bridge" Prozessoren spter als gedacht? - Nachrichten bei HardTecs4U

Da kann AMD den Marktanteil wieder gut machen!


----------



## X6Sixcore (2. Juni 2011)

Das nächste Mal setze ich ne Tonne Smilies unter meinen Post.

Gab es Zitronen zum Frühstück?

Manmanman...


----------



## da_exe (2. Juni 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Realistisch betrachtet: Die werden grinsend da sitzen, während die AMD-Jünger die zwei, drei Benchmarks verzweifelt raussuchen, in denen der Bulldozer mit nem SandyBridge mithalten kann
> 
> Das ganze errinnert stark an den Phenom-Launch....


 
Der Realismus in allen Ehren, wenn es zwei - drei gibt, gibts auch mehr  Und je nach dem was als Erfolg gilt und was nich. Mitzuhalten wäre(für mich) schon ein Erfolg, aber das sehen die einen so die anderen so.

Mit dem Phenom Launch hast du in gewisser Weise Recht, allerdings ist nach dem Launch mit TLB Bug, Takausbeute etc. noch ne Menge schlecht gelaufen. Evtl. will man es diemals vermeiden wieder so nen Fehlstart hinzulegen. Werden wir bald erfahren, was der Grund ist, nehm ich an.


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2011)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal setze ich ne Tonne Smilies unter meinen Post.
> 
> *Gab es Zitronen zum Frühstück?*
> 
> Manmanman...



Sauer macht bekanntlich lustich.....also gab's sicherlich keine.

Es gibt außerdem sehr merkwürdige Leute, die lustige Sachen schreiben und es tatsächlich Ernst meinen, dafür wurden sicherlich auch Smilies erfunden, damit man Texte besser zuordnen kann.


----------



## Clawhammer (2. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es ist scheiss egal warum die Ihre Prozessoren zurück halten, 
hauptsache ist das diese funktionieren mit den Intel Prozessoren konkurieren können, 

damit mal wieder es etwas Marktwirtschaft in die Desktop bzw Serverbereiche der Prozessoren rein kommt, seit jahren verdient sich Intel (gegönnt) die Nase rund und AMD steht im übertriebenen Sinne vor dem Bankrott.
Weil die es in den letzten Jahren nicht geschafft haben eine von Grundauf neue Achitektur herzustellen. Der PhenomII basiert ja auch noch auf der von 2001...

Jetzt ist es soweit eine neue Architektur die vielleicht oder sogar besser wie die Intels werden könnten.

Aber davon lasse ich mich erst überzeugen wenn es soweit ist, in diesem Sinne abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Stricherstrich (2. Juni 2011)

Seh ich ein, wenn der Bulli nicht der Brüller wird lieber erstmal das Lowend und Notebooksegment gewinnen.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2011)

Intels aktuelle Sandy Bridge basiert auch teilweise auf Netburst. 
Nicht alles was man damals gemacht hat ist falsch. Nur es kommen halt neue Faktoren dazu und wichtig ist auch die Fertigungsgröße.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juni 2011)

Noch mag die wichtig sein, aber bald ist Ende im Gelände. Ich versteh eh nicht, warum die immer Stromsparender werden sollen. Die Grakas verbrauchen immer mehr und unsere Autos ziehen auch bald etliche tausend Watt aus den Dosen.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Noch mag die wichtig sein, aber bald ist Ende im Gelände. Ich versteh eh nicht, warum die immer Stromsparender werden sollen. Die Grakas verbrauchen immer mehr und unsere Autos ziehen auch bald etliche tausend Watt aus den Dosen.


 
Also du bist der Meinung das sie immer mehr Strom schlucken sollen?
Bezahlst du deine Stromrechnung denn schon selber?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Verschiebung von "Bulldozer" ist rein strategischer Natur*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Naja, Gegenfrage: Was sollen die auch anderes sagen? (Grade im AMD Fanboy-Forum #1, Planet3DNow)
> 
> "Stimmt, Bulldozer ist in derzeitiger Form zu langsam um es mit Sandy Bridge aufzunehmen, daher müssen wir noch ~ein Quartal weiter optimieren" ?!
> 
> Wer auch immer so was von sich geben würde: Er wäre instant seinen Job los, weil der extrem fallende Aktienchart wie eine Guillotine auf seinen Kopf heruntersausen würde.


 

Sehr unlogisch, die testen die CPUs bevor sie die in Massen herstellen, sollte wohl jedem klar sein

Es steckt nicht hinter jeder Botschaft eine Verschwörung (wobei man heute einfach nicht mehr weiss was man glauben soll, erst recht nach all den Bulldozer Faketests und Threads


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juni 2011)

Ja, seit etwa 10 jahren. Wenn nicht, würde ich mir solche Äusserungen verkneifen.

Nein, das denke ich nicht. Für mich ist der Unterschied ob eine CPU nun 95, 125, oder 140 Watt verbraucht halt nicht sonderlich entscheidend.

Dann dürften wir auch keine Games zocken die aktuelle Grakas fordern, nur für etwas mehr Spaß.
Was ist außerdem mit den ganzen 5.1 Anlagen... alles unnötig.


----------



## mmayr (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Verschiebung von "Bulldozer" ist rein strategischer Natur*

Ich hab jetzt bis zur Mitte der 2. Seite gelesen und hab schon die Schnauze voll. Beschimpfungen, Unterstellungen, Fanboy-Kleinkriege ... Schade um die News! Auch der Themenersteller sollte sich neutral verhalten!

Welchen strategischen Grund bitte gibt es, seinen angeblichen "Supertrumpf" nicht auszuspielen?? AMD braucht dringendst Kohle. Mit der Verschiebung nach hinten werden sie eher keine machen --> im Gegenteil: sie werden Kunden an Intel verlieren!

Ich vermute mal, dass sich AMD zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat. Jetzt muss optimiert werden bis zum Gehtnichtmehr! --> Da danach keine (großartigen) Optimierungen mehr möglich sein werden, hat AMD schon wieder verloren (leider?!?)

Mir solls recht sein: SandyE dauert noch, Ivy ist auch noch nicht da und BD wurde nach hinten verschoben!! --> Mein 2600K ist immer noch der Renner!!!


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Noch mag die wichtig sein, aber bald ist Ende im Gelände. Ich versteh eh nicht, warum die immer Stromsparender werden sollen. Die Grakas verbrauchen immer mehr und unsere Autos ziehen auch bald etliche tausend Watt aus den Dosen.



Genau das verstehe ich auch nicht.....

Aus ner Grafikkarte wird jeder halbe FPS gequetscht, hauptsache der Hersteller hat den längeren B-Balken, Strom is nebensächlich, solang der Chip gekühlt werden kann......und wenn man Ohrenstösel beim zocken tragen muß! Da is man bei ner Midrangkarte den 300 Watt fast nähr als den 200....

Und bei nem Prozessor pisst sich jeder ein, wenn er 100 Watt verbraucht oder noch geringfügig mehr!? Es ist ja nun nicht so, das der Prozzi vom Anschalten bis zum Ausschalten im 3-stelligen Bereich saugt...... Genau wie bei Grafikkarten wird der Saft nur gebraucht, wenn sie gefordert werden.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2011)

Trotzdem kann es doch nicht das Ziel sein das man sich wegen dem Stromverbrauch nicht mehr anpisst?
Nur weil die bei Grafikkarten absolut auf dem Holzweg sind muss das doch nicht im CPU Bereich auch so sein, vor allem da die Fertigungsgrößen schon völlig unterschiedlich sind Oo
Was ist das denn bitte für nen Schwachsinniges Gutgerede von höheren Verbräuchen?


----------



## Explosiv (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Verschiebung von "Bulldozer" ist rein strategischer Natur*



mmayr schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt bis zur Mitte der 2. Seite gelesen und hab schon die Schnauze voll. Beschimpfungen, Unterstellungen, Fanboy-Kleinkriege ... Schade um die News! Auch der Themenersteller sollte sich neutral verhalten!



Das ist sehr schwer, wenn andere versuchen meine News grundlos zu zerflücken, nur weil die Quelle das P3DN-Forum ist . 
Du hättest weiter lesen sollen . Was ich hier geäußert habe, war neutral und nur meine persönliche Ansicht der Dinge. Ich denke es spricht nichts dagegen zu reflektieren und andere zu einer sachlichen Diskussion anzuregen. .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Jan565 (2. Juni 2011)

Warum sollen die auch nicht verschieben? 

Die Llano laufen doch und wenn es dort eng wird, wieso sollte man den Zambezi nicht verschieben? Schließlich machen die mit dem APU´s im Moment ein haufen Geld! Und ich bin mit meinem 955BE auch immer noch sehr zufrieden und ist schnell genug für alles!


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Warum sollen die auch nicht verschieben?
> 
> Die Llano laufen doch und wenn es dort eng wird, wieso sollte man den Zambezi nicht verschieben? Schließlich machen die mit dem APU´s im Moment ein haufen Geld! Und ich bin mit meinem 955BE auch immer noch sehr zufrieden und ist schnell genug für alles!


 
Schnell genug für alles kann man so nicht stehen lassen.
Wir haben alle ein Hobby das davon lebt das man eben nicht pauschalisiert.
Sonst würden wir hier alle mit 486ern sitzen...weil wir alle genug Zeit hätten...der ist ja schnell genug.


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann es doch nicht das Ziel sein das man sich wegen dem Stromverbrauch nicht mehr anpisst?
> Nur weil die bei Grafikkarten absolut auf dem Holzweg sind muss das doch nicht im CPU Bereich auch so sein, vor allem da die Fertigungsgrößen schon völlig unterschiedlich sind Oo
> Was ist das denn bitte für nen Schwachsinniges Gutgerede von höheren Verbräuchen?



Unnötig viel soll natürlich nicht das Ziel des ganzen sein!

Aber wenn der Prozessor bei einem (vertretbaren) Mehrverbrauch schneller ist, ist das doch auch völlig Banane.....
Ich zum Beispiel mach das schon Jahre lang so, das ich nen Spielerechner und nen kleinen Rechner hab, HTPC würde ich ihn nicht gerade nennen, er hat kein Laufwerk. Der Spielerechner wird nur zum zocken angeschmissen und für den Rest ist der Kleine zuständig. Wenn jetzt jemand sagt, "ich kauf mir doch nicht 2 Rechner", muß ich sagen, ich auch nicht. Ich hab meinen alten Opteron in nen kleines Gehäuse reingepackt, ne HD 4350 und ne Festplatte, den Prozessor hab ich bis auf's stabile minimum runtergetaktet und schon hat man einen sparsameren PC zuhause der eigentlich für alles reicht, bis auf's zocken.


----------



## Leichenwagen (3. Juni 2011)

Stromverbrauch ist doch egal. Ein 2600k hat nur 100GFLOPs, eine GTX 580 ca. 1500 GFLOPs. Irgendwo muss die Leistung auch herkommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

Die GTX 580 kann aber nur eine Sache sehr gut, alles andere gar nicht, eine CPU ist flexibler einsetzbar.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die GTX 580 kann aber nur eine Sache sehr gut, alles andere gar nicht, eine CPU ist flexibler einsetzbar.


 
Sagtest du nichtletztens noch das x86 ******* wäre?


----------



## HAWX (3. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Die GTX 580 kann aber nur eine Sache sehr gut, alles andere gar nicht, eine CPU ist flexibler einsetzbar.



Eben! Deshalb haben wir ja auch keine Gpu's als Cpu's Wortspiel


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Sagtest du nichtletztens noch das x86 ******* wäre?


 
Ist es ja auch, hat aber nichts mit dem Vergleich GPU zu CPU zu tun. Wenn man bedenkt, wie unflexibel eine GPU ist und was sie für eine Leistung aufnehmen muss um das zu leisten.
Man stelle sich vor, eine CPU hätte eine TDP von 300 Watt, was hätten wir dann für Kühler.


----------



## HAWX (3. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Man stelle sich vor, eine CPU hätte eine TDP von 300 Watt, was hätten wir dann für Kühler.



Standard ist dann eine Corsair H200 oder ein Prolimatech Super Mega Ultra Giga


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist es ja auch, hat aber nichts mit dem Vergleich GPU zu CPU zu tun. Wenn man bedenkt, wie unflexibel eine GPU ist und was sie für eine Leistung aufnehmen muss um das zu leisten.
> Man stelle sich vor, eine CPU hätte eine TDP von 300 Watt, was hätten wir dann für Kühler.


 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2008/02/1_287_Pentium_slot1.jpg

Von Asus mit DC II design, tripple Slot.


----------



## Explosiv (3. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> was hätten wir dann für Kühler.



LN2-Kühler und einen dazugehörigen Tank hätte man im Wohnzimmer stehen .



GoldenMic schrieb:


> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2008/02/1_287_Pentium_slot1.jpg
> 
> Von Asus mit DC II design, tripple Slot.



Das ist eher eine Ausnahme, die nicht "Mainstream"-tauglich ist. Die CPU verrichtet die meisten Aufgaben im Rechner, eine GPU läuft meistens im Idle und verbraucht nicht so viel. Eine CPU hat jedoch immer etwas zu rechnen. Strom sparen heißt für mich Fortschritt, eine GPU mit mehr als 150 Watt, kommt mir schlicht weg nicht in den Rechner. . 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## mmayr (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Verschiebung von "Bulldozer" ist rein strategischer Natur*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Das ist sehr schwer, wenn andere versuchen meine News grundlos zu zerflücken, nur weil die Quelle das P3DN-Forum ist .
> Du hättest weiter lesen sollen . Was ich hier geäußert habe, war neutral und nur meine persönliche Ansicht der Dinge. Ich denke es spricht nichts dagegen zu reflektieren und andere zu einer sachlichen Diskussion anzuregen. .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


 
Ich hab ja weitergelesen - nachdem ich gepostet habe. 
War ja doch neugierieg, was da noch so kommt!


----------



## FRfutzi01 (4. Juni 2011)

Strategie hin oder her, ich habe mich schon für Sandy entschieden. Hätte zwar gerne den Vergleich zwischen AMD und Intel gehabt, um dann das bessere System aufzubauen, aber das Weihnachtsgeld wollte dringend ausgegeben werden. Ähnlich wird es auch meinem Bruder gehen. Der wollte mit dem Aufrüsten noch auf BD warten. Aber noch zwei Monate plus X wird er wohl nicht aushalten... 

Soviel zu "Taktik über Zurückhalten von angeblich verkaufsfertiger Hardware..." 

Wer glaubt denn so was?


----------

